
Facebook's Stock Options - natrius
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/25/facebooks-stock-options/
======
eusman
Brin "We really started to grow (Google) during the bust of the dot com
bubble," he said. "Their timing may be somewhat inverted." Google, he said,
benefited from the discipline imposed on it by the bust. "I think that's an
extra challenge that they face," he added"

it's obvious he is considering Facebook overvalued

------
aston
Can anyone confirm that the stock options offered from now on _must_ be based
on the valuation of the company from the most recent round of funding? I have
a hunch Facebook's internal valuation's a ton short of $15 billion.

~~~
paul
Common stock is generally given a lower valuation than preferred, but this
will nevertheless cause that number to increase dramatically (probably 10x
what it was a few months ago).

